# Dairy Goats FOR SALE - Texas



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Due to health concerns, we are selling our herd. We have a few left. These are ADGA purebred Nubians. Great genetics. 2 doelings, 2 bucklings, 2 young herd sires. Kids come with an application for registration. Bucks come with registration papers ready for you to transfer. Pedigree links and prices listed below.

Doelings and red buckling. $350 ea / $200 - DOB 3/8/21
Sire: Fox Trot - Goat Detail: ETERNO'S DP FOX TROT - N002031119 (PB Buck)
Dam: Poly-Anna -https://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N002031108 

Frosty buckling $200 - D.O.B. 2/6/21
Sire: Southbound Charlie - Goat Detail: ETERNO'S RS SOUTHBOUND CHARLIE - N002103929 (PB Buck)
Dam: Esther - Goat Detail: RIVERSIDE RANCH GQ ESTHER - N001640829 (PB Doe)

The links are above for red buck @$500 (Fox) and frosty buck @$400 (Charlie).

If you have any questions or would like more pictures and info please don't hesitate to reach out. Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please post what part of Texas you are in.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please post what part of Texas you are in.


Near Loraine


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. Google maps tells me that is 200 miles west of Ft Worth, off of Interstate 20.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, we are about 10 miles south of Loraine.


----------

